# Super Acht Look



## fungo (7. Januar 2004)

Für unser Abi Jahrbuch, was das Motto "Das Drehbuch unseres Lebens" trägt, dachte ich mir, die Fotos der leute in so einem typischen Super Acht Look darzustellen. hat jemand eine gute Idee, wie man das am besten macht?


----------



## ephiance (7. Januar 2004)

über folgende dinge
farbton / sättigung
farbbalance
störungsfilter
verblassen filter
frei transformieren

einfach rumprobieren damit zerstört mein leicht ein bild wenn man nicht geübt ist, so das es nach super 8 ausschaut =D


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Januar 2004)

Oder meintest Du die Fotos der Leute so in ner typischen Filmrolle darzustellen, so mit den Perforationen an der Seite?


----------



## fungo (7. Januar 2004)

nein, das erste ist schon das Richtige, werd mal ein wenig mit rumspielen... tipps gibt dafür aber nicht so direkt oder?


----------



## flip (7. Januar 2004)

es gäbe dafür nen plugin =)
http://www.v-d-l.com/adrenaline_oldmovie.html
Was aber was kosten würde =)
Wie aber schon ephiance gesagt hat, füge Störungen hinzu, lege farbige Ebenen drüber ( schwarze, sepia-töne )
Evtl. können auch ein paar dirtbrushes ( >> google ) helfen. Nur halt keine zu abgefahrenen, eher simple, da die super 8 Filme ja öfters kleine Störungen hatten, Haare auf der Linse und ähnliches.
Am besten schaust du dir einfach mal nen Super 8 Film an und achtest auf die Besonderheiten/Eigenheiten. Wie ist die Farbgebung-sättigung usw.

flip


----------

